# More



## sillyphaunt (Mar 29, 2005)

Been kind of quiet in here lately.. where did everyone go??

I've got more Sx-70 pics to share, I've gone through about 3 packs of film already.. (dang, that's expensive!), and I'm finally getting the hang of it. I got the book recommended by Terri (thanks terri!  ), and that helped a lot, although it made me even MORE tempted to break down and buy a Daylab 

These were all taken today underneath our town's Watertower. I actually stuck them in the glove compartment after I took them, went to Walmart and got groceries, then went home and stuck them in the freezer for about 2 hours, then warmed them back up with the blowdryer, and they worked beautifully!






















The first one is my favorite I think.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow these are really good...gonna hafta try that


----------



## terri (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd say you are definitely getting the hang of it!       I like the ones of the water tower - anything with such straight lines is just begging to be manipulated, isn't it??      You're also getting very good rich colors in your shots.    :thumbup: 

Nice work!


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 29, 2005)

Those are great!!  You may just make me have to pull my polaroid out and start doing some more.  I had been waiting on the Daylab but Terri hasn't sent it yet.


----------

